# So...



## theclaud (24 Sep 2014)

I didn't drink any beer last night, so I'm not sure anything is real. But I'm sure that there was a rash of absurd threads started by @Shaun in unlikely parts of the forum. Pork pies for sale and suchlike. I was convinced he was sabotaging his own forum and that I would wake to find it had imploded. Now I think I imagined the whole thing. Is he messing with our heads? Can anyone confirm independently that I haven't lost it? Was his account hacked? Or was he in earnest and has he been the victim of a mutiny by the mods for breaking his own rules? Is it just me?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Sep 2014)

UAT?


----------



## Keith Oates (24 Sep 2014)

You were not dreaming TC but I also couldn't fathom out what was going on !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Sep 2014)

Yep - there is a slight rearrangement of the classifieds going on and you are not seeing things and will be glad to know you didn't drink or eat anything dodgy last night...

I rather like the one about the spider under the sofa... shame you have to collect it though! 

PS - the new section is not meant to be visible yet...  @Shaun


----------



## Shaun (24 Sep 2014)

It was visible for a while last night whilst I tested permissions and prefixes (it'll work a little differently than the current set-up) - but I closed the curtains and switched out the lights until I could get back to it again tonight to finish it off. 

You'll be glad to know the spider has moved out of its own accord and is now hangin' tough on the sunflowers in the front yard.


----------



## simon the viking (24 Sep 2014)

@Shaun Is this why classifieds is read only at the moment? I thought I'd been naughty as I cant reply to my own thread in wanted


----------



## Shaun (24 Sep 2014)

simon the viking said:


> @Shaun Is this why classifieds is read only at the moment? I thought I'd been naughty as I cant reply to my own thread in wanted



Yes - sorry, it's only temporary as I'm going to start moving active threads over to the new categories shortly (after I've made a brew ... ):

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/classifieds-double-vision.165803/


----------



## ColinJ (24 Sep 2014)

I spotted those posts at about 03:00 when I was about to go to bed. I had intended to check them out this morning but I woke up still feeling tired and forgot!


----------



## DCLane (24 Sep 2014)

tbh Shaun I'm wondering whether people will find all the different categories too much?

I know For Sale is one of the things I keep an eye on. If there's lots of categories I'll just be confused. However, that _may_ mean I don't spend so much!


----------



## Shaun (24 Sep 2014)

It's a starting point - we'll see how it goes and tweak to suit.


----------

